# ROM/Radio AOKP



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a stupid question; does the phone need some time to "settle down" after flashing a ROM like this in order for the radio/data to stabilze? I flashed about half an hour ago and then had to hit the road. Noticed the signal bouncing around quite a bit and was wondering if there is a breaking in period...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

not that I'm aware of. Remember your signal is also heavily affected by coverage in your area. If you're on the road, you may be driving through areas of spotty coverage


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah definitely not as I flashed M1 today and have had full 4G since like normal.


----------

